# Root'in Through "STUFF"



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I was root'in through some of the old stuff I keep stuck out in the shed and came across some things that bring back thoughts of looooong ago when I was work'in the ruff country of northwest Wyoming. Its funny the things folks keep--- I'm glad this was stuck in one of my old wallets--- I think I'll put it in a glass frame to remind me of great days/nights on the trail.









awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is cool. I time travel and visit the good old days often.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Keep stuff like that your Grand kids will love to have it. I have a fishing license from my Great Great Uncle from 1919 !!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, thats always cool to find old stuff like that, I was only 3 years old when ya was out there traipsing thru the hills.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My uncle found in a book the naturization papers form my grand father that were dated 1865. What a find.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My wife thinks I'm a hoarder because I keep stuff like that sometimes.......She just don't get it. Glad to see I aint the only one, thanks for the share.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Stonegod, on 09 Jun 2013 - 12:06, said:
> Yep that's cool!!....and I'd frame it also, if not just to keep it preserved.


That's what I'm after SG--- preservation--- hope I'll be that preserved in 20 some years.lol.

Ha, Folks are always want'in me to come by their pit fires to tell'em what they think are tall tales---but most things that spin out of the old trap are true. I'd pack the mules in 20-30 miles from the end of the nearest road and that was usually 55 miles from Cody--- and stayed at camp 18-30 days---then 4 days in town(look out.lol.) Maybe things just seem funnier spend'in too much time out in the wilderness. Stuff like---call'in a nice big pissed off (hot in rut) bull elk in and he showed himself at 15'--- look around and your hunter ain't there. The bears were a bit drunk on late berries, and one fell off a 12' bank me and the hunter were sit'in against, and landed right in front of us---damn---that hunter left too.lol. Then I think of the rich fella's daughter--- she wasn't very big, but daddy bought her a big fancy long BAR--- didn't come close to fit'in her. She was great on the stalk, quiet, stayed in right close---but when she took the shot--- that big old rifle wobbled around so much---she shot the testicles right off that buck. Hell--- old Sinclare was pack'in grub into camp off the ridge the young lady and I were hunt'in off of, and that's when I heard about it in camp. Sinclare tells everyone--- "I seen old capper chas'in a deer off the side of the mountain, and that deer was slid'in the whole way on his butt".

All the seasons were shut'in down, we pulled camp, and headed down below. That means I don't have to tell ya'll about the young bull moose that treed me in the back of a ford pickup at the ski run, and I had to defend myself with a broom.lol.

I was gonna say something to that 3 year old kid that posted above--- but I'll lend him some pick'in the next time I talk to him on the phone.lol.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't forget--- it just wouldn't let me put it in.lol. awprint:

awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A few months back my uncle gave me his old MEC sht she'll reloaded from the 60's. in the bin were these too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Cat, you had the weight scratched off and a lower one inserted, funny how things change! I was living in Panama chasing critters in the jungle in 79.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is way cool stuff.

Cat, you should be writing down all those good story's before they become a thing of the past. Then you could either make a book or post a couple of them in the cabin for our enjoyment.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> That is way cool stuff.
> 
> Cat, you should be writing down all those good story's before they become a thing of the past. Then you could either make a book or post a couple of them in the cabin for our enjoyment.


Yes, you should.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That 3 year old kid is gonna have to hook up with ya sometime and buy ya a beer and let the old stories roll!!!!! Nothing better than hearing old stories. Sometimes I think I was born 100 years later than I should have been. Maybe you was born 150 years late, lol!!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

catcapper- Thanks for sharing the memories- got rid of most of the old paperwork years ago myself..... 79- seems a long time ago but I recall running a construction crew and pouring lots of concrete.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's pretty neat to still have that for a reminder of times past. Unfortunately I was robbed of a lot of old reminders like that, but I still remember.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool little finds for sure.

I am without any doubt a hoarder. But, only cool stuff. I have every hunting license that I've ever bought since 1968. I have the rattlers from a rattlesnake my uncle killed in Colorado years ago. I have the first .243 cartridge I ever reloaded, smashed shoulder and all. I have a Buck knife that I used to gut my first deer back in 1975. I have fishing lures and reels that were owned by many of my late relatives and good friends. Lets not even talk fishing tackle. Heck I even have drag racing trophies I won back in the early seventies. I could go on and on, oh I almost forgot all the stuffed critters on most of the walls of this house.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmmmmmm..... I have yet to hear anything resembling hoarding yet..... : )


----------

